# "KISS" 1/32 brass Re6/6



## Raymond Lam (Jan 2, 2008)

See how these stunning gauge one brass locomotives are produced in the factory.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7s4D4VAlug


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link. Interesting to see how they are made.

I'm very happy with my my KISS 1:22.5 K-36


----------

